# My gf left me :'(



## Saney (May 21, 2012)

:'(


----------



## vicious 13 (May 21, 2012)

Shitty bro


----------



## heavyiron (May 21, 2012)

What did you do or didn't do?


----------



## coolhandjames (May 21, 2012)

Viagra bro... use it !


----------



## ACRay (May 21, 2012)

Her Lost right


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> What did you do or didn't do?



Tried to make a joke during a rough time and it was taken the wrong way.. haven't heard from her in almost 40 hours.. :'(


----------



## heavyiron (May 21, 2012)

Wine, card, roses and an apology stat...


----------



## LightBearer (May 21, 2012)

Is it bc of the gears


----------



## bigbenj (May 21, 2012)

What kind of fag knows its been almost "40" hours.
Pin gears, sfw with sfw, and stfu.
Ask you boy to brew you some mutant gel bunk man the fuck up!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 21, 2012)

Bite the bullet man and follow Heavy's advice. Unless she is ugly then good job!


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Wine, card, roses and an apology stat...



She won't return my phone calls or texts


----------



## BP2000 (May 21, 2012)

nude pics


----------



## Goodskie (May 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> What kind of fag knows its been almost "40" hours.
> Pin gears, sfw with sfw, and stfu.
> Ask you boy to brew you some mutant gel bunk man the fuck up!



LMFAO. Christ


----------



## bigbenj (May 21, 2012)

that was too harsh. sorry sanezilla. hope everything works out <3


----------



## Goodskie (May 21, 2012)

Bro stop chasing. U didn't do anything ridiculous. Last chick that got mad at me for dumb shit, i stopped talking to her and she went a day then called me

If u keep texting and calling she'll know she's got u. If u stop, she'll wonder 

Make her wonder


----------



## SupaSwole (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Saney (May 21, 2012)

This girl is different Goodskie.. she'll never talk to me again no matter what


----------



## ACRay (May 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> What kind of fag knows its been almost "40" hours.
> Pin gears, sfw with sfw, and stfu.
> Ask you boy to brew you some mutant gel bunk man the fuck up!


----------



## bigbenj (May 21, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> This girl is different Goodskie.. she'll never talk to me again no matter what


Give her some time. If she truly doesn't ever talk to you again then she never really cared about you.
If she really cares she will try and work it out.
Don't trip over the broad if she doesn't want to work it out and doesn't care.
You could better spend your time partying, sfw'ing, or chasing new tail.


----------



## Tuco (May 21, 2012)

Gahd damn, what kind of joke did you tell her to get her to respond like that?


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2012)

normal anal sex joke.. just told it in a bad time


----------



## Goldenera (May 21, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Bro stop chasing. U didn't do anything ridiculous. Last chick that got mad at me for dumb shit, i stopped talking to her and she went a day then called me
> 
> If u keep texting and calling she'll know she's got u. If u stop, she'll wonder
> 
> Make her wonder



Pure knowledge right there!!

Never beg....never. 

Plenty of fish brother no worries!  

I'm married, but I'd give anything to be in the shape I am now and single lol!


----------



## tommygunz (May 21, 2012)

I'll tell her your sorry. GICH


----------



## bdeljoose (May 21, 2012)

How long were you together?


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2012)

August


----------



## bdeljoose (May 21, 2012)

If it was a good relationship give her time she will come back. Don't call her or text her. Keep her wondering. If she loves you she will call you. Focus on your training for now. This is based on my experiences.


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2012)

Bro its the gears. get off the tren, cruise on some test. be persisitent, apologize, change. Spend all you have on gifts, do kind deeds, show her a change. and mean it.


----------



## heckler7 (May 21, 2012)

sounds like she was looking for an excuse to end it, she probably has another man.


----------



## darebear7 (May 21, 2012)

you have to stick it in her ass...then her mouth!..then she will never leave your side young grasshopper


----------



## withoutrulers (May 21, 2012)

Was it cause the trenbolone made you gay?


----------



## heckler7 (May 21, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Was it cause the trenbolone made you gay?


I heard this could happen.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 21, 2012)

tren + masteron + halo bro


go get some new pussy


----------



## BFHammer (May 21, 2012)

You have to stop calling and texting asap.  Just picture it as with every text you send her pussy gets drier and wanting strange cock.  No woman wants a man who's pussy whipped.  If she can't take a joke what the fuck is she going to do when there is some serious shit down the road???


----------



## Goldenera (May 21, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> You have to stop calling and texting asap.  Just picture it as with every text you send her pussy gets drier and wanting strange cock.  No woman wants a man who's pussy whipped.  If she can't take a joke what the fuck is she going to do when there is some serious shit down the road???



Well said!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 21, 2012)

comment on a really fine girls facebook....make sure she sees it in the feed. she will trip out


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 21, 2012)




----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

No More Mr. Nice Guy  Go there, read the book, retrieve you balls from her purse.  Been there done it, nice guys just get hosed.


----------



## Shadowcam (May 22, 2012)

If it been 40 hours she'd be rumping someone else by now. Forget it, move on.


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

Lololololololololololoololol did you give her a dirty sock?


----------



## Watson (May 22, 2012)

it hurts losing someone u care about,

but ffs, this is AG and ur only allowed to cry over lost trannies here!

toughen the fuck up already......

fuck her sister and her mother if shes really ignoring u, even her brother if he looks good in a skirt........ but this whiney....moping around...40 hour shits got to go!

any woman who overreacts and walks out is doing one of 3 things, 

shes dumping u and already planned to and this was just an excuse
or
she got another guy balls deep in her and this was just an excuse to get some time to test drive new meat
or
shes pussy whipping u into what she wants u to be, once u toe the line and be a good puppy she will return

do any of these ^^ seem like a reason to want her back?

if shes not overreacting and u was just a colossal dick and thats why she walked out, then why the fuck are you crying about it on here?


----------



## charley (May 22, 2012)

Fuck her if she can't take a joke.........{ my wife hates my jokes]


----------



## Deity (May 22, 2012)

Mine left me 4 days ago, you know what I did? Called her out on her little friends convincing her to, turns out I was right. And if you listen to people enough you start to believe it, before they started running the mouth we were happy. Then I find out she had a dude over at the house she stayed at. I told her if I find out she cheated on me I'm giving her a histerectomy with a blow torch and a razor blade. Wouldn't want her to bleed out and ruin the lesson. Leaving is one thing, going out and banging another dude then saying oh I wanna stay, is another. I probably won't go through with it but it just seemed like the right thing to say at the time.


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

^ lol


----------



## azza1971 (May 22, 2012)

I wanna know the joke in detail, maybe i can tell Silhuas mom the joke and she will leave me alone (well at least 40 hours)


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

charley said:


> Fuck her if she can't take a joke.........{ my wife hates my jokes]



By joke are you referring to your little winky?? Then I see why she hates your jokes.


----------



## heckler7 (May 22, 2012)

maybe she was a good girl and didnt know you liked dirty sex and it grossed her out?
if your joke wasnt subtle like
you - hey you know whats a good time
her - what?
you - me sticking my cock in your ass!
her - you gross get away


----------



## CG (May 22, 2012)

You need a new ai son


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2012)

says gfriend not wife...so get a new one


----------



## Goodskie (May 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> You have to stop calling and texting asap.  Just picture it as with every text you send her pussy gets drier and wanting strange cock.  No woman wants a man who's pussy whipped.  If she can't take a joke what the fuck is she going to do when there is some serious shit down the road???



Very well said


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

Disregard females, acquire currency.





Then buy gears.


----------



## Robalo (May 22, 2012)

Suck it up and move on. Don't waste time whining about that shit


----------



## D-Lats (May 22, 2012)

Go to her house, jerkoff on her windshield. Use the spunk to write I'm sorry. If she doesn't come crawling back she a dyke and it's time to hit the classifieds for a tranny to console you you know same as all the other times.


----------



## heavyiron (May 22, 2012)

He's recovering from make up anal sex....


----------



## seyone (May 22, 2012)

charley said:


> Fuck her if she can't take a joke.........{ my wife hates my jokes]



are you asking us to fuck your wife?


----------



## aminoman74 (May 22, 2012)

Dude she was waiting on something to make her look good .She was looking on a way to bail.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 22, 2012)




----------



## CooperT (May 22, 2012)

Piihfb


----------



## Watson (May 22, 2012)

send her a text and say only this "i tested positive, im sorry, i didnt know i had it!"

dont reply to her ever again after that!


----------



## rage racing (May 22, 2012)

Go get some strange bro. Amazing how new pussy makes you forget about old pussy. GICH


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> He's recovering from make up anal sex....



How big was her strap on...Damn.


----------



## Goodskie (May 22, 2012)

POF.com ??? The Leading Free Online Dating Site for Singles & Personals


GICH!


Serious


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

^ real nigga shit! You will have sex at least once a day if you sign up.


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

all you need mah nigga!!!!


----------



## CooperT (May 22, 2012)

There goes my fucking day. Thanks! Where is that unsee button. damn


----------



## independent (May 22, 2012)

This thread needs more tranny pics.


----------



## rage racing (May 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> This thread needs more tranny pics.


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Was it cause the trenbolone made you gay?




Ha. Prolly

I do need to come off the Tren.. but it wasn't my attitude or anything. She was just having hard time cause her Ex Fiance kicked her out of the house and she had to move into a friends place.


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Ha. Prolly
> 
> I do need to come off the Tren.. but it wasn't my attitude or anything. She was just having hard time cause her Ex Fiance kicked her out of the house and she had to move into a friends place.


  She was living with her ex fiance.......And got mad at you when he kicked her out....Dude your the rebound guy and she's missing his cock now that he's not 10 ft away from her.  This might have to go on Springer!


----------



## rage racing (May 22, 2012)

OP, you should posts nudes of her.......you will feel better, I promise.


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2012)

:'(


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2012)

Dont take anymore benadryl, it just depresses you moor. 

You need to just get a few hours of sleep. You have every supp known to man, do you have 5htp or melatonin? Head over to cvs. get a few hours of sleep. Then head over to her friends house, latenight style.

She at least owes you a face to face convo.


----------



## bigbenj (May 22, 2012)

If she was living with her ex, I hate to say it but theres a 95% chance he was still hitting it.
Go with what Colo said, fuck bitches, get money.
And what KOS said. Shes your gf, not your wife.
My advice may have been a little different if it was your wife.(probably not though)

1. acquire currency through the distribution of more bunk mutant gel
2. keep getting moar jerkered
3. get moar tan to match your new found jerkedness
4. find a dime piece who doesn't live with her ex
5. get married and turn whats left of your balls in
6. GICH!


----------



## juiceball44 (May 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If she was living with her ex, I hate to say it but theres a 95% chance he was still hitting it.
> Go with what Colo said, fuck bitches, get money.
> And what KOS said. Shes your gf, not your wife.
> My advice may have been a little different if it was your wife.(probably not though)
> ...



Bro you are wayyyyy fucking off, its more like 99.9% chance he was still hitting that, bad situation from the get go should have seen the red flags and dipped the fuck out. oh and if a bitch cant take an anal sex joke than fuck her anyways, find a real woman


----------



## bigbenj (May 22, 2012)

I didn't want him to know it was that certain lol
way to break his heart....at least I didn't say it!


----------



## ACRay (May 22, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Was it cause the trenbolone made you gay?


----------



## exphys88 (May 22, 2012)

I'm surprised anyone takes this thread seriously...


----------



## independent (May 22, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I'm surprised anyone takes this thread seriously...



Its true, poor saney.


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2012)

:'(


----------



## tommygunz (May 22, 2012)

Boo fucking hoo, get your estrogen in check, get ripped, fuck a whore and neg me you candy ass bitch.

See you probably feel better already.


----------



## Rednack (May 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> :'(



you could always get a buttplug and at least slow up some of your anal leakage bro..

You're pathetic..


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2012)

Yea.. I'm going to go back to school a meet a chick with a fucking Degree.. fuck these flimsy hoes with shitty short term jobs


----------



## bigbenj (May 22, 2012)

Spoken like a true champ, god damn it!!


----------



## Rednack (May 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yea.. I'm going to go back to school a meet a chick with a fucking Degree.. fuck these flimsy hoes with shitty short term jobs



glad you got your head out your ass bro..


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2012)

Thanks guy. This is exactly why i posted up here. Cause i need hardcore/raw advice.

She was a beautiful sexy girl. Loved every inch of her tan body. Did everything sexually.. but had a horrible disturbing past that kinda fucked her head up alot.. and i'll contribute her actions towards me to that which happened to her.. 

I ain't got time for Silent Treatments. Too many fucking hot beautiful whores with a stable mind to plug.


oh.. and GEARS!


----------



## bigbenj (May 22, 2012)

Fuck the ones with "bad pasts" or the ones who are "careful because of past relationships" they are the ones who play the most fucking games.
They will complain about how someone did them in the past, and then turn around and shit on you(personal experience)
Whores n Gears!!!!


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> :'(



Congratulations. You're better off.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Ha. Prolly
> 
> I do need to come off the Tren.. but it wasn't my attitude or anything. She was just having hard time cause her Ex Fiance kicked her out of the house and she had to move into a friends place.



Ah... Bingo! 

That conniving slut wants to move in to your mom's basement with you. Mooch off the parents as well, but we both know there is only room for one


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2012)

Well, i'm just fed up with her instability bullshit. I walk on egg shells for noone!


----------



## Watson (May 22, 2012)

wow, walk in egg shells, care about her past, lived with her ex................ my god i feel gay having read this....well this and the 200 cock pics posted every week in AG


----------



## Watson (May 22, 2012)

u ever dated a woman who wanted to please u? 

or u just like the needy types that in ur own words u walk about then house with ur knees shaking trying not to upset the unreasonable hoes in any way?

theres no "I" in team but there is "ME" in "get the hell back in the fucken kitchen and cook me some food"


----------



## Watson (May 22, 2012)

NOTE ^^ u guys made me say that if my wife ever finds it


----------



## OTG85 (May 22, 2012)

My girl said she was leaving me if I didn't kick the tren lol.I switched it out for deca and all is good now.Shit fucks with your head.I got pissed and slapped the paper towel dispenser and it just happened to fly from the kitchen all the way into the living room threw my flat screen.I decided then no more tren for a long time.Goodluck bro.


----------



## tommygunz (May 22, 2012)

I hate paper towels


----------



## tommygunz (May 22, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Thanks guy. This is exactly why i posted up here. Cause i need hardcore/raw advice.


----------



## teezhay (May 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> What did you do or didn't do?



If he's anything like a lot of us, he still doesn't know what he did or didn't do.


----------



## heavyiron (May 22, 2012)

Tren makes me literally want to kill. Its not good for relationships. Driving in rush hour traffic all caffeined up on tren is also bad...

Anyway, get her drunk, its the best thing for messed up chicks...


----------



## FTW34 (May 22, 2012)

Sup bro, i dont consider myself attractive, but one thing thats never been a problem for me is females.....Step 1, stop calling or texting her, thats unattractive, just wait that shit out focus on yourself, shell come around and call you trust me, dont get week and feel the need to talk to her.  When she does talk to her avoid being over nice, and dont be a asshole, be calm collective and cool. 

For a female to be attracted to you she has to respect you. When you act like a female and tell her baby please im sorry forgive me, she loses respect.

Heavy's idea prolly works if your married but this is a girl, and judging by her breaking up with you over a joke shows shes just excersizing power and being a bitch. Dont let her have control, be in control and see how she bows down

My dad always taught me, if you chase a dog, hell run around and youll never catch him.....If you dont chase and just do you eventually he comes by and wants to be next to you and craves your attention


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 22, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> comment on a really fine girls facebook....make sure she sees it in the feed. she will trip out



WTF is this? you must be a teen right? facebook drama, seriously. GROW THE FUCK UP!!!!!


----------



## GreenGiant (May 22, 2012)

...text her...

" I cant deal with this anymore...im leaving you.."


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Anyway, get her drunk, its the best thing for messed up chicks...



Absolute WERD!!!


----------



## Robalo (May 23, 2012)

My girl made me an ultimatum once: "Me or the gear!!!" 


I still think about her sometimes...


----------



## colochine (May 23, 2012)

Robalo said:


> My girl made me an ultimatum once: "Me or the gear!!!"
> 
> 
> I still think about her sometimes...



Lol!! True shit...


----------



## Goodskie (May 23, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> Sup bro, i dont consider myself attractive, but one thing thats never been a problem for me is females.....Step 1, stop calling or texting her, thats unattractive, just wait that shit out focus on yourself, shell come around and call you trust me, dont get week and feel the need to talk to her.  When she does talk to her avoid being over nice, and dont be a asshole, be calm collective and cool.
> 
> For a female to be attracted to you she has to respect you. When you act like a female and tell her baby please im sorry forgive me, she loses respect.
> 
> ...




Yup


----------



## [SIL] (May 23, 2012)

buy her a cat tower bro..i heard chicks like that..hope this helps


----------



## Deity (May 23, 2012)

Saney, any chance you'll retrieve said slut from her house and make a new youtube vid with her gagged and tied screaming while you beat your chest shouting I AM THE SILVER BACK I AM THE ALPHA MALE. Over and over waving around a fake or unloaded gun? Hypotheticly speaking of course.


----------



## Deity (May 23, 2012)

Do not drop the tren. Drop the bitch first. Being a god beats being in a relationship any day.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2012)

You could always listen to ColdPlay and have a good cry about the situation. Thats what Nohe did when he couldnt mooch more free gears


----------



## Saney (May 23, 2012)

Hard being a God when i can't stop eating Crap food and Pinning Bunk Tren lol

i managed to get a few hours of sleep last night.. of course, i used Melatonin and Benadryl.. decent combo.

90mg ED is a decent dose right?


----------



## heckler7 (May 23, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> buy her a cat tower bro..i heard chicks like that..hope this helps


you know what chicks dig more than a cat tower , 2 cat towers!


----------



## rage racing (May 23, 2012)

Still no pics huh????


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2012)

I have sad news. I was just on Silvers FB and all im seeing is that hes in the ICU. Im not sure what happened but i think he overdosed on a benedryls and supps.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 23, 2012)

This true or just a bad attemp at humor?


----------



## independent (May 23, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> This true or just a bad attemp at humor?



Its true, I saw it too.


----------



## teezhay (May 23, 2012)

All these guys with stories about girlfriends leaving them because of gear or making them decide between quitting or staying in a relationship make me wonder...

Why are you guys being _honest_ with _women_? What happened to just lying about gear like you lie about everything else? I'm sure she wouldn't be happy about tren, and she'd probably also be somewhat unhappy about you banging her sister. So just don't talk about either.


----------



## oufinny (May 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> This girl is different Goodskie.. she'll never talk to me again no matter what



What is the downside, sounds like you got rid of some dead weight.


----------



## oufinny (May 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Thanks guy. This is exactly why i posted up here. Cause i need hardcore/raw advice.
> 
> She was a beautiful sexy girl. Loved every inch of her tan body. Did everything sexually.. but had a horrible disturbing past that kinda fucked her head up alot.. and i'll contribute her actions towards me to that which happened to her..
> 
> ...



Where are the nude pics of this great tanned body?  And damn man, you need to get under a chick something fierce and get all that pent up gayness out of your system.  Never let the bitch control you, cause that is what happened here, hopefully you learned that lesson.  Dumps you over a bad joke... that alone says everything.


----------



## EARL (May 23, 2012)

oufinny said:


> What is the downside, sounds like you got rid of some dead weight.



The downside is the fact I took notice of this thread.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 23, 2012)

^^^^^The downside is the fact that you're still breathing


----------



## heckler7 (May 23, 2012)

teezhay said:


> All these guys with stories about girlfriends leaving them because of gear or making them decide between quitting or staying in a relationship make me wonder...
> 
> Why are you guys being _honest_ with _women_? What happened to just lying about gear like you lie about everything else? I'm sure she wouldn't be happy about tren, and she'd probably also be somewhat unhappy about you banging her sister. So just don't talk about either.


 I stash my gears in a empty protien container but I still need to tell my wife because she'll find it.


----------



## Pony (May 24, 2012)

All of this over a vagina.... Step yo game up nigga!


----------



## ebn2002 (May 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> I have sad news. I was just on Silvers FB and all im seeing is that hes in the ICU. Im not sure what happened but i think he overdosed on a benedryls and supps.



Sorry to hear this.  Saney don't let her do this to you.  Sit down and really think to yourself what you are so sad about, you will find it's not a big deal and she is definitely not woth this (no matter who she is).

I know how easy it is to get hung up on a girl, but thats just it, its easy to get hung up on the next one too, so go find her.


----------



## independent (May 24, 2012)

Just read on his facebook that he might need a heart valve replaced.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2012)

if you want her back then i'm pretty sure if you tell me exactly what you said and the situation you said it in i can tell you what to say to make her forgive you.


----------



## coolhandjames (May 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Hard being a God when i can't stop eating Crap food and Pinning Bunk Tren lol
> 
> i managed to get a few hours of sleep last night.. of course, i used Melatonin and Benadryl.. decent combo.
> 
> 90mg ED is a decent dose right?





This post made me feel bad...

Get some GH.

Have 16 eggs whites.

Watch Money Ball.


----------



## ebn2002 (May 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just read on his facebook that he might need a heart valve replaced.



Dude just posted in the CT?  U trollin?


----------



## independent (May 24, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Dude just posted in the CT?  U trollin?



They have internet access in hospitals.


----------



## heckler7 (May 24, 2012)

get yourself a tranny, and let her see your new woman, I garantee it will fuck her up forever.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you want her back then i'm pretty sure if you tell me exactly what you said and the situation you said it in i can tell you what to say to make her forgive you.



LW is a pretty cool chick.   I don't care what you guys say.


----------



## tommygunz (May 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just read on his facebook that he might need a heart valve replaced.



Holy shit that chick literally broke his heart!


----------



## rage racing (May 24, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> LW is a pretty cool chick.   I don't care what you guys say.


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2012)

Does it mean the Tren is working when you are laying in bed, not moving, fan on high, and you are randomly sweating your ass off?


----------



## collins (May 24, 2012)

ill put money on it , its another guy. women dont leave there boy without a safety net to fall in. sorry dude but ill bet ya


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2012)

Maybe. I don't know.

But i'm lining up some Sex with two different chicks. Two different ex g/f's.. hopefully their cunts will take my mind off my Spic/Wet-back leaving me


----------



## independent (May 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Does it mean the Tren is working when you are laying in bed, not moving, fan on high, and you are randomly sweating your ass off?



Does your cardiologist know youre on tren?


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 24, 2012)

I want to hear about the joke you made and how was it a bad time for the joke?


----------



## tommygunz (May 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does your cardiologist know youre on tren?



4 out of 5 cardiologists recommend tren for their patients who use gear


----------



## BFHammer (May 24, 2012)

Where the hell are the naked pics of her before you flatline!??!!  Do this exercise.  Picture all your sorrow, pain, sadness in a ball.  go outside and picture the ball in front of your face.  Take in a huge breath and yell "NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"  Then go start fucking the ex's.


----------



## bigbenj (May 24, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> I want to hear about the joke you made and how was it a bad time for the joke?


bump


----------



## Vibrant (May 24, 2012)

Bunch of Dr.Phils up in here over analyzing shit.


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does your cardiologist know youre on tren?



I don't know what a Cardiologist is.. and i have no Health Insurance so i don't see uneducated Doctors.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 24, 2012)

Have considered finding Jesus? Maybe this is a sign.


----------



## colochine (May 24, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Have considered finding Jesus? Maybe this is a sign.



He's not that hard to find!!


----------



## heckler7 (May 24, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> I want to hear about the joke you made and how was it a bad time for the joke?


so I'm guessing you made a wetback joke, and she felt you dont respect her heritage? yes that will end a relationship fast!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 24, 2012)

I think SB said it was an anal joke so it must have been something like "at least we won't need lube when we have anal since you already have a wet back". Just guessing.


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2012)

Everybody was right about her :'(


----------



## coolhandjames (May 26, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Everybody was right about her :'(



So she did in fact have a cock ?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> I think SB said it was an anal joke so it must have been something like "at least we won't need lube when we have anal since you already have a wet back". Just guessing.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2012)

its ok to cry the first day if she was a good girl, we even give you a benefit of a doubt within  a 3 day period. But to continuously be putting sad faces after this period of time has passed is showing us how much of a pussy you are.  if this girl wants nothing to do with you make sure you don't commit the same mistake with the next one, wipe your tears and start living life.


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2012)

She finally called me Last night... I wish I never met her :'(


----------



## heavyiron (May 26, 2012)

She was sucking another cawk huh?


----------



## sityslicker (May 26, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> She finally called me Last night... I wish I never met her :'(



she had someone else on the side, rt? fuck her...


----------



## OMEGAx (May 26, 2012)

I know how you feel, there is one that hurts when I think about her. It was 80% my fault...............those mistakes wont ever happen again  all you can do is hope if you dont die


----------



## OMEGAx (May 26, 2012)

the only thing you can do is examine what mistakes got you to a certain place, identify the flaws, then dress them head on till death or life parts you.


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2012)

Yea. She was sleeping with her Ex Fiance of 7 years the entire Time since I met her in August of last year... She said I didn't do anything wrong to cause this.. she just told me she loved him so much and would sleep with him off an on.


She told me that last night. Yea i broke down and cried. Yes i'm a bitch.. but it just hurts when you love someone and they tell you they love you and then find out about something like this..

I told her it was ok and that I forgive her. but i can't be with someone who loves me and still has the ability to cheat.


Now she is moving to Tampa Bay Florida in a couple weeks. 


:'(


----------



## Goldenera (May 26, 2012)

Sorry bro. Happens to all of us. 

Sounds like she did u a favor leaving. 

Never and I mean never take her back. Once a cheat always a cheat.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 26, 2012)

Now you know!!

The worst you treat girls the more they like you ad stay there for you and suck your Cawk all night.. But if you fall in that lovey dovey shit. Your done 

Now what you need to do is get better bitches and fuck tehm with no feelings and enjoy your life. Fuk theese cunts


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 26, 2012)

Dat bitch ain't cho bitch dawgg 

Lol I forgot where I heard that song Lol by yo gotti I think


----------



## heavyiron (May 26, 2012)

If she was cheating on you since day one and throughout the whole relationship then good riddance...


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2012)

Yea


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 26, 2012)

Now you know you need to lay The law down next time with another bitch


----------



## heckler7 (May 26, 2012)

true story here my friend is a 2nd grade school teacher and she was teaching new words from the textbook and a little black boy says " that's not a hoe" to one of the words in the book, "my mommy's a hoe thats what my dad calls her."


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 26, 2012)

........


----------



## heckler7 (May 26, 2012)

this thread reminds me of GMO, anyone here from him?


----------



## Deity (May 26, 2012)

Get a 60 cc syringe put an 18 guage on it and stab that bitch in the ass with about 40ccs of Test suspension. Make sure none leaks out, see how she likes life with a beard.


----------



## tommygunz (May 26, 2012)

Bro, been there, done that. It's ok to fall, if you don't throw the dice, you can't win. Take what you got, learn, grow and move on. Bitches B Bitches. Some day, some where, you will find THAT woman. Till then, smash fucking pussy! Words to live by.


----------



## sityslicker (May 26, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Bro, been there, done that. It's ok to fall, if you don't throw the dice, you can't win. Take what you got, learn, grow and move on. Bitches B Bitches. Some day, some where, you will find THAT woman. Till then, smash fucking pussy! Words to live by.



Yessir great advice. And dont listen to some of the comments about about owning a hoe. Its obvious they are still in college or early twenties. You play that game and all you get is a girl, not a women. This shit happened for a reason and soon or later you will see this for yourself when you find a better looking women who is even more amazing then the last and MOST importantly thats honest with you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> if she was cheating on you since day one and throughout the whole relationship then good riddance...


she is not a love you lost

she had you in at second string qb

she is a lying bitch coward

fuck her and her bullshit

skanks like her are why men and the word gentleman is dead and never coming back

WIPE YOUR TEARS...YOU DIDNT LOSE ANYTHING


----------



## squigader (May 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If she was cheating on you since day one and throughout the whole relationship then good riddance...



He's right. Wipe your tears body, you didn't lose anything. The hormones that cause us to feel "love" are screwing with you big time man. Get some firm self-control and go out and find some other girls.


----------



## coolhandjames (May 26, 2012)

I can't take anymore of this bullshit.

There's a thousand fish in the sea, blah blah blah           * <------ Seriously consider, Luv Coolhand

*Quit bein a kunt and get new pussy.... DUH !

Not even trollin' have some fuckin dignity


----------



## Watson (May 26, 2012)

i dont want to offend anyone so ill stay out of this one .......


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 27, 2012)




----------



## rage racing (May 27, 2012)

OK. So now we know she was a lying cheating whore. Can we see her naked now??????


----------



## ctr10 (May 27, 2012)

just remember "this too shall come to pass", you'll get over it bro, takes a little time, hang in there.


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she is not a love you lost
> 
> she had you in at second string qb
> 
> ...




This is why you are my Idol and Mentor


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she is not a love you lost
> 
> she had you in at second string qb
> 
> ...




this. sorry it hurts but if you keep these things in mind you will see you got out of a losing game sooner rather than later.


----------



## brundel (May 27, 2012)

Send her candies with halotestin and methyl tren in em.
Watch her grow a beard and baby penis.

Smoke a cigar, have a glass of whisky and enjoy life again.


----------



## BFHammer (May 27, 2012)

Post her nudes on every site you can find then delete everything about the whore.  It's cool you forgave her already, that is for you not her.  Otherwise that would eat you up over time.


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2012)

Yea.. i know why she was cheating on me. At least I can understand it.. i can see myself doing the same thing if i had her situation. None of which happened have any valid excuses. 

But at least I understand it. Makes it easier to move on.. still incredibly upset and cry when ever i think about her (not crying now), but i'll be ok. 

My ex g/f is really helping alot. She still cares and loves me. Really helping me take my mind off of it all.


----------



## Deity (May 27, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yea.. i know why she was cheating on me. At least I can understand it.. i can see myself doing the same thing if i had her situation. None of which happened have any valid excuses.
> 
> But at least I understand it. Makes it easier to move on.. still incredibly upset and cry when ever i think about her (not crying now), but i'll be ok.
> 
> My ex g/f is really helping alot. She still cares and loves me. Really helping me take my mind off of it all.



Plow your ex like a champ and give her another shot, unless of course she's cheated you aswell. In that case still plow her but get revenge afterwards.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 27, 2012)




----------



## GreenGiant (May 27, 2012)




----------



## GreenGiant (May 27, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 27, 2012)

He needs to plow Natalie ffs!!


----------



## GreenGiant (May 27, 2012)

and go on a "steroid Vacation" to thaiworld...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 28, 2012)

On the real just go ahead and send her this video, if she is the real deal she will forgive you. Im dead serious


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (May 28, 2012)

Sorry bro, sounds like she left you for a brown guy.


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2012)

They sell real Steroids in Thailand?


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 28, 2012)

They sell real trannies too...


----------

